# 1969 GTO heater core



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a link or detailed pictures of how to rebuild the heater core? I have a bunch of foam seals from this kit but not sure where everything goes and I haven't been able to find any directions on how to rebuild it.
:confused

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Everything is pretty self explanatory once the heater box is removed. You have a seal for the engine side of the firewall for the motor box. Small rectangular seals for the doors inside the box that direct the air (I used contact adhesive for these) a larger hollow rectangular one for the heater core itself once you scrape out the old strip caulk. Another for the motor itself (round one) and one for the dash side of the firewall to the heater box. That's all I can think of at the moment ... post pics of the ones you are having trouble with.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The seals are for resealing the heater box, but you don't rebuild the heater core, you just replace it with a new one.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> The seals are for resealing the heater box, but you don't rebuild the heater core, you just replace it with a new one.



:agree. I purchased a replacement heater core for my 1967 GTO from Ames. It's a bitch to get to it -- you had to remove the right front quarter panel to get to it in my ride. Good luck.


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

I meant the heater box in general. Would like to see how the whole heater box comes apart. I've rebuilt a 1965 mustang heater box and there are step by step instructions on the web as to where each foam piece goes. I can take pictures of what we have when I am at the location on Saturday. There was a bunch of what looked like caulking on the doors inside the heater box and not sure if that is correct or was a poor job of sealing it up to fix it. It was like a clear caulk of some type. any input or pictures would be great....Thanks....


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't think there should be any clear sealant in there. Just strip caulk in black. Like I said you'll figure it out easily once you have it in your hands.


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Here are some pics of what we are working with. As you can see there is some stuff around that door and where the heater core itself sits...Is this correct or should there be foam there?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That almost looks like someone tried to seal that door shut.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Kinda odd looking isn't it? If'n it wuz me, I'd probably make a seal around that edge by gluing on a narrow closed cell foam strip and call it good. Once it's all together it's going to be completely invisible anyway, so I'd opt for something that works well over something that was "correct".

Bear


----------

